# General Hydroponics 3 part



## heyyou (Jul 22, 2006)

I got alot of the General hydroponics 3 part fertz from growing Hydro.(in the past)
I was wondering if anybody knew if it could be mixed to a dilute level for use in fish tanks as fertz.
I am using flourish and would like to quit buying it if i can us the GH.
I am concerned about affect on PH???
I know it makes the nute water pretty acidic,but this is not a dilute mix?????????????????????????????


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bigJohnson said:


>


Why did you even reply?

I would sugest you take the perportionate amount you plan on dousing with and douse a bowl of water. test the effect it has on all chem levels nitrate/trite, ammonia, PH, high ph, acidity. If the params are all with in tolarable ranges for your fish then you should be ok. If it throws anything too far out of wack then you should probably search out a diff source of fertlization. 
www.gregwatson.com sells dry ferts that can be used for tanks. and they are ALOT cheaper then the seachem line. 9 bucks gets you a few gallons worth of fert and it goes a long way and is safe for use in your tank. highly reccomended by most of the aquatic plant growers as a replacement or suppliment for seachems line of ferts.


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


>


Why did you even reply?

I would sugest you take the perportionate amount you plan on dousing with and douse a bowl of water. test the effect it has on all chem levels nitrate/trite, ammonia, PH, high ph, acidity. If the params are all with in tolarable ranges for your fish then you should be ok. If it throws anything too far out of wack then you should probably search out a diff source of fertlization. 
www.gregwatson.com sells dry ferts that can be used for tanks. and they are ALOT cheaper then the seachem line. 9 bucks gets you a few gallons worth of fert and it goes a long way and is safe for use in your tank. highly reccomended by most of the aquatic plant growers as a replacement or suppliment for seachems line of ferts.
[/quote]

because i felt like it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

bigJohnson said:


>


Why did you even reply?
[/quote]

because i felt like it
[/quote]


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I agree with sunshine here. Greg Watson ferts are super cheap, and are perfect for use in the aquarium.
I also agree that you should figure out exactly how much to dose of the hydroponics stuff, and test it with fish you don't care about. And plants for that matter.


----------



## heyyou (Jul 22, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I agree with sunshine here. Greg Watson ferts are super cheap, and are perfect for use in the aquarium.
> I also agree that you should figure out exactly how much to dose of the hydroponics stuff, and test it with fish you don't care about. And plants for that matter.


I guess I'll go with the watson fertz being as i dont have spare tanks to test in?

But i sure wish i could use it I got 3 gallons
Thanks


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

bigJohnson said:


>












While Greg Watsons are good, if you can afford it go with the seachem. I think that most people agree that they are the best, they just are not affordable.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. Seachem are great but for the same cost of 1 250 ml bottle you can have a few gallons of the GW ferts. I actually have another window up right now and I'm about to order some of their Macro nuitrient mix. PMDD pre mix. I plan on using it to suppliment my flourish. As Mr Dippy has pointed out Flourish is an incomplete fert and only has micro nutrients. You also need Macro if you want to have a successful tank. 
I will also be grabing a pound of the Plantex CSM+B. then once I use up all the flourish I have I will just move right over to all GW ferts. for Micro and Macro. Will be aLOT cheaper then getting a bottle of each of the individual Seachem macros. And will last alot longer.

I will also continue to use flourish Excell for a carbon source untill I decide to drop the coin on a CO2 system.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I actually have another window up right now and I'm about to order some of their Macro nuitrient mix. PMDD pre mix. I plan on using it to suppliment my flourish


Please, don't make the same mistake that I made.. the PMDD pre-mix has no trace of phosphates whatsoever. If you suppliment Phosphates, the PMDD is a good product


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nahh I was reading on APC. And seen Greg mention that very same thing. I dunno. he was also mentioning that it would be better to just get everytihng individualy. But I don't wanna deal with all that measuring. So I will just get the PMDD and phospates and iron.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

sounds like it will work!

But I don't do that simply because I want to have greater control over the water column. 
Say your nitrates are low, but micros are good for instance.. I think you know what I mean..
But for a lower light tank, I think it will work great


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Slightly off-topic here, but is the potassium nitrate or the other really nitrate, meaning that it will raise your nitrate levels in your tank? My fish come first, and I like to keep my nitrates at 0, if so that would be a definate turn-off for me.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Slightly off-topic here, but is the potassium nitrate or the other really nitrate, meaning that it will raise your nitrate levels in your tank? My fish come first, and I like to keep my nitrates at 0, if so that would be a definate turn-off for me.


Yes, potassium nitrate is both of these nutrients. Plants need nitrates to live. If you ran a planted tank with 0 nitrates, you would have a terrible algea farm on your hands. Nitrate will completely be used up in a planted tank if it isn't supplemented, then your plants would starve, get weak, and become infested with algea. I add tons to my aquarium, always have since I have a planted tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Slightly off-topic here, but is the potassium nitrate or the other really nitrate, meaning that it will raise your nitrate levels in your tank? My fish come first, and I like to keep my nitrates at 0, if so that would be a definate turn-off for me.


Yes, potassium nitrate is both of these nutrients. Plants need nitrates to live. If you ran a planted tank with 0 nitrates, you would have a terrible algea farm on your hands. Nitrate will completely be used up in a planted tank if it isn't supplemented, then your plants would starve, get weak, and become infested with algea. I add tons to my aquarium, always have since I have a planted tank.
[/quote]

I guess that makes sense, still with the amount of F0 and F1 fish I have, don't expect to be seeing me throwing in nitrate. But, I would suppose with a sufficent plant level, they would gobble em up quite quickly.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Tibs said:


> Slightly off-topic here, but is the potassium nitrate or the other really nitrate, meaning that it will raise your nitrate levels in your tank? My fish come first, and I like to keep my nitrates at 0, if so that would be a definate turn-off for me.


Yes, potassium nitrate is both of these nutrients. Plants need nitrates to live. If you ran a planted tank with 0 nitrates, you would have a terrible algea farm on your hands. Nitrate will completely be used up in a planted tank if it isn't supplemented, then your plants would starve, get weak, and become infested with algea. I add tons to my aquarium, always have since I have a planted tank.
[/quote]

I guess that makes sense, still with the amount of F0 and F1 fish I have, don't expect to be seeing me throwing in nitrate. But, I would suppose with a sufficent plant level, they would gobble em up quite quickly.
[/quote]

lol. Yeah the nitrates is something you have to learn to adjust to. It's scary to think about ADDING nitrates. But if your fish don't make enough you have to add them to let the plants grow. just gotta watch not to add too much.

Dippy- I hear ya on the control part. But I'm only slightly under 3wpg. humm.. I guess that counts as a high light tank.. haha just occured to me.. ahh well. I guess I better read up so all those additives aren't intimidating. thats my issue right now. I want something that is simple and tells me add XX amount and your done. If I'm gonna be serious about this planted tank stuff. (and I better be cause I'm getting another tank tomorrow just for planting) I should know more about additives and get myself some wter testers beyond the basic stuff. Sigh... so I guess I progress on to he next level of planting tanks.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> But I'm only slightly under 3wpg. humm.. I guess that counts as a high light tank..


Do you run pressurized CO2? I hope so!! You are going to need it without question.
Yeah, with your light, you need to be dosing well. In my 75g with 3wpg, I add 20ml of comprehensive, 20ml of iron every other day, and 20ml's nitrate(1tblspn to 250ml's water GW ferts) and 8ml's phosphate on off micro days.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

With my highish fish load, low plant load, and medium lighting (about 2.20) I think I'm going to pass on the nitrate, I could not begin to risk some of my fish.

Blacksunshine, with close to 3wpg everything I have heard says that you more or less need to run pressurized C02


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > But I'm only slightly under 3wpg. humm.. I guess that counts as a high light tank..
> 
> 
> Do you run pressurized CO2? I hope so!! You are going to need it without question.
> Yeah, with your light, you need to be dosing well. In my 75g with 3wpg, I add 20ml of comprehensive, 20ml of iron every other day, and 20ml's nitrate(1tblspn to 250ml's water GW ferts) and 8ml's phosphate on off micro days.


heheh no no pressurized CO2. But everythings doing well at the moment off the Excell. I douse just about every other day. I did pic up some phosporous yesterday and will add that to the off day. Is that right? or should I douse that along with the comp and the excell? Its nota very heavly planted tank. I guess I could cut back the light to 1.5. But thats also now my java moss grow out. little exp. I'm runnin.

I just started another tank also. 20l heav planted. but the wattage there is about.... 1.5ish WPG. I will post a sperate thread for that. went a litle crazy last couple days. lol damn this shits addictive.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tibs said:


> With my highish fish load, low plant load, and medium lighting (about 2.20) I think I'm going to pass on the nitrate, I could not begin to risk some of my fish.


Hope everything works out..



> heheh no no pressurized CO2. But everythings doing well at the moment off the Excell. I douse just about every other day. I did pic up some phosporous yesterday and will add that to the off day. Is that right? or should I douse that along with the comp and the excell? Its nota very heavly planted tank. I guess I could cut back the light to 1.5. But thats also now my java moss grow out. little exp. I'm runnin.
> I just started another tank also. 20l heav planted. but the wattage there is about.... 1.5ish WPG. I will post a sperate thread for that. went a litle crazy last couple days. lol damn this shits addictive.


I think you ought to drop the lighting back until you plant heavily, and get CO2. You will see. I personally think the way you are running your tank is an algea farm in the making.
3wpg=Pressurized CO2 @ 30ppm minimum, nitrate, phosphate, potassium, and micro dosing, including extra iron.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> With my highish fish load, low plant load, and medium lighting (about 2.20) I think I'm going to pass on the nitrate, I could not begin to risk some of my fish.


Hope everything works out.. 
[/quote]

Its been planted for close to a year with no algea whatsoever.

Sunshine, I would definatly cut back on your light. More light isnt always best.


----------

